# First Va Yak caught fish report



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

After numerous trips trying strictly lures and not catching anything I finally decided to try bottom fishing. Put in at Felsgate creek on the York river today at 1pm.Fished till 4:30 with a total of 8 C&R croakers and one keeper filet sized croaker.Tried drifting th channel with jigs for flounder but my lure techniqe must stink as I got nothing.Here's a pic of th 19" keeper.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2557


BTW there was a verified sighting of Shooter in a kayak today as well.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cool deal Clay Are you sure shooter was on a yak floating on the water??


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

First you, then Shooter? What is this world coming to?

Nice croaker.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jay, I wouldn't talk too much smack, someone might have a camera th next time ya get in one...  

Flea, dont fight it, search your feelings. Come to the darkside....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cdog said:


> Flea, dont fight it, search your feelings. Come to the darkside....


Hehehehehe...

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=450&d=1153705927">

/sucks at teh photoshop


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

'Flea, you CAN do both....And I'll prove it. I'm taking the 'yak out tomorrow, and the next day, I'm going to the pier....

Just two completely different experiences, and that's what it's about after all.

If you really are anti-'yak, stay FAR FAR away from them, 'cause if you ever fish from one, we'll be looking at YOUR new 'yak right here.

NICE croaker C-dog, we never get them like that down here anymore...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Railroader said:


> If you really are anti-'yak, stay FAR FAR away from them, 'cause if you ever fish from one, we'll be looking at YOUR new 'yak right here.


Nah, not anti-yak at all. Just having a little fun.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice job dude.

wish our croaker would get that big down here, but i think they all die in nets first..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Hehehehehe...
> 
> <img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=450&d=1153705927">
> 
> /sucks at teh photoshop


ROFLMAO, Flea that is classic. 

RR and Ryan, thats th biggest croaker I have caught in a couple of years. Thought it was a nice pup till it started talking to me...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Clay, I did the same thing on my first adventure out in the yak. 

Several croaker and a ... hold your breath ... a toadfish. 

No flounder for me, either. And that's with drifting the CBBT in the small boat channel.  

We gotta get together with NTKG and Shooter sometime soon.

Shooter on a yak.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Shooter on a yak.



When I first saw him the first thought in my head was "We need a bigger boat"....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nsearch4drum as Yoda. Now that's freakin' funny.   

But Shooter looks more like Chewbacca.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Jay, I wouldn't talk too much smack, someone might have a camera th next time ya get in one...
> 
> Flea, dont fight it, search your feelings. Come to the darkside....


Make sure you have a wide angle lens dawg.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Hehehehehe...
> 
> <img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=450&d=1153705927">
> 
> /sucks at teh photoshop


Matt, you forgot the earpiece for obi wan.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried to tell ya I was a Fatboy on a bobber but man do I feel the love in here  

Clay did leave one little part of the trip out,,, when he RAMMED my yak tryn to rip the rudder off the backend  

And Jeff as Princess Lay-Ahh :--| 

Thinkn Rookie fits the Chewie bill to a T  

And for everybodys info NO I didnt fall off the yak,,,, yet  

And I do think I would make a good Obi-Wan


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

NKTG has been trying to convince me that they make yaks big enough for guys like me 

I'm not sold yet, so for now I'm hanging on to my canoe 

Just can't see my big arse in such a skinny boat!

><))))*>


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Big EL said:


> NKTG has been trying to convince me that they make yaks big enough for guys like me
> 
> I'm not sold yet, so for now I'm hanging on to my canoe
> 
> ...


Darryl don’t be talking like that, you is gonna take the wind out of my sales before I even get started. Got to be something out their for us big kids, h#ll I will tie two of them together if I have to, one for each cheek. I took a beginners yak class a couple of weeks ago, was in a T120 wasn’t as bad as I thought it was going be. Not the one I want to buy but it gave me some hope, still want to demo a few to see what works best.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

The Malibu X-Factor is rated at 600Lbs for the big boys. The dealer on Shore Drive will let you demo out in the Lyn Inlet.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Dude, 19 inch croaker is a monster. Pretty work! 

Ric


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Good catch Clay, I thought it was a pup when I first saw it. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Ric and Ken.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Clay, good jpb buddy. Me, only been out on mine paddling, still haven't attempted the fishing from it yet, but soon. Figure take me a bit of time to figure how far and how long this body can paddle.

How's the health and the smoking crap? Me, decided got to quit the smoking for real, now need to decide when LOL  . Body AIn't what it used to be. Golfed 18 holes last week, used a cart, and thought I'd die from heat stroke. Better start getting myself in better shape before it's too late I figure.

Anyhow, congrats on the catch buddy!

Bob

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Hey Clay, good jpb buddy. Me, only been out on mine paddling, still haven't attempted the fishing from it yet, but soon. Figure take me a bit of time to figure how far and how long this body can paddle.
> 
> How's the health and the smoking crap? Me, decided got to quit the smoking for real, now need to decide when LOL  . Body AIn't what it used to be. Golfed 18 holes last week, used a cart, and thought I'd die from heat stroke. Better start getting myself in better shape before it's too late I figure.
> 
> ...



Bob, I only paddled about 300-400 yards to the mouth of the creek. Haven't gotten brave enough to hit th open water yet.

As far as th other I gotta quit smoking before surgery next thursday so it outta be fun.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Clay, best wishes, figure ya got me and quite a few other P&S persons that will send up a few prayers for ya. Think I still have your number, and will try talking to next week or this Thursday, but pm me and I'll give ya a call, we can just talk some shit, maybe smoke one last one together, we could invite Clyde, but that ol' SOB will never quit.

Good luck my friend and here is to SUCCESS!

Have Jeep will travel


----------

